# Feb 26 Norcal NICA Granite Bay Race Reports.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Over 600 racers competed on this glorious day. How did it go for you racers and coaches.

Please post race reports here.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

some photos


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Vacaville is where we from...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It was my first time to a Norcal NICA race and was floored by the scale of the event.


----------



## mtnbecky (Feb 5, 2004)

francois said:


> Over 600 racers competed on this glorious day. How did it go for you racers and coaches.
> 
> Please post race reports here.


It rocked...the course was opposite what we'd practiced last weekend so it really made it quick and swoopy. My El Cerrito High School girls placed well and we're happy with that....then I swept Varsity Boys race...which turns into being a roving sweeper, cuz I mean really, who can keep up with those kids? Trails were perfect and it is going to be a great season! :thumbsup:


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*Great Day*

What a great event:


----------



## Mike M (Sep 14, 2011)

norcalruckus said:


> What a great event:


Thanks for posting some pics G. I don't get on here much but should start. Great day with a TON of riders.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Great to meet you, Francois... and thanks for the Pliny! Delicious :thumbsup:

The best way I can describe this event was "mini-Sea Otter". It was truly an amazing event, with inspirational students/racers, parents, grandparents, coaches, volunteers, announcers, fans, promoters and sponsors!

With all the events at Granite Bay, I've never seen the parking lot completely full!









Some action shots (by Vince Tarry)






















































Watch out world... this thing is only getting started!


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

It went GREAT! 

I volunteered on saturday working the crew that set up and marked the course. We had an awesome group of parents and coaches working under a NICA rep, and got the whole course signed between 9 and 12. That was a work out in and of itself. RIde 100 yards, get off the bike, drop a 40 pound pack of wood stakes, pound stakes, zip-tie signs, run flagging tape, put the pack back together and put it on, ride another 100 yards, repeat for 6 miles. 

On sunday I volunteered with the Scoring Team. My job was to stand in the finish chute and shout out the plate numbers for the people doing data entry. Over the course of about 3 hours I shouted myself hoarse trying to be heard over the announcer and the cowbells. But it was great fun and fun to be in the mix of it rather than just spectating.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

This will change the way you will look at racing, and mountain biking, forever. You will never look at groups of adult riders the same way again.

Mountain biking is going to change a lot because of this, and for the better.


----------

